# ThermoWorks Signals - Recent feedback?



## illini40 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello

I have been considering a ThermoWorks Signals to take advantage of WiFi capabilities. My iGrill2 works good, but I really want a wireless option.

I’ve seen positive feedback on the Signals when it first came out, but haven’t seen much feedback on it recently.

Any feedback or experience?


----------



## Lap (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m looking at it as well. I have an igrill, whose range sucks.

 Read and watched a bunch of reviews on the signals. Looks like a good unit from a solid company. Also love the billows fan that you can get as an add on. Looks like a set it and forget it set up, which sounds ideal to me.

If you sign up for the thermoworks email list, they send out private sales. They are currently selling open box signals for $179, which come with the full 2 year warranty. Thinking about pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 24, 2019)

Lap said:


> I’m looking at it as well. I have an igrill, whose range sucks.
> 
> Read and watched a bunch of reviews on the signals. Looks like a good unit from a solid company. Also love the billows fan that you can get as an add on. Looks like a set it and forget it set up, which sounds ideal to me.
> 
> If you sign up for the thermoworks email list, they send out private sales. They are currently selling open box signals for $179, which come with the full 2 year warranty. Thinking about pulling the trigger on one.


Hello friend. Try Inkbird.Our new Waterproof Instant Fast Digital Thermometer is being released.
Fast Read within 3-5 seconds,Waterproof reach IPX5 standard,Rechargeable Battery can last 10Hrs with back-light or 30Hrs without back-light once fully charged,Magnetic.
Use this 20% OFF Discount code:2PDCKKFE,ONLY $20 can own it!
https://amzn.to/2m18tYC


----------



## Flashpoint (Oct 3, 2019)

I just ordered my Signal 4 chan this week along with an Mk4. only real discounts are what they send in an email but I found a link on another site which I emailed and was able to get an extra 10% stacked on top of the current sale. Not sure If I can post a link to the site in this thread but basically just email an address and they send you a code. Its legitimate, and worked great for me. dont waste your time on all those "coupon" sites filled with popups and bad codes.


----------



## Flashpoint (Oct 3, 2019)

Just got email that Thermoworks is having a sale up to 20% off on $200+
details on their website


----------



## Lap (Oct 3, 2019)

Flashpoint said:


> I just ordered my Signal 4 chan this week along with an Mk4. only real discounts are what they send in an email but I found a link on another site which I emailed and was able to get an extra 10% stacked on top of the current sale. Not sure If I can post a link to the site in this thread but basically just email an address and they send you a code. Its legitimate, and worked great for me. dont waste your time on all those "coupon" sites filled with popups and bad codes.


Nice man. Got my signal 4 last week and have my first cook with it tomorrow. Throwing a couple of 10 pound pork shoulders on the WSM. Also my first cook on the WSM, so I'm pretty pumped! Really wanted boston butts but after checking 4 local supermarkets, all I could get was the picnic roast. 
Not sure if you configured your signal 4 yet, but I had to update the firmware initially and it took a while.


----------



## Flashpoint (Oct 3, 2019)

Lap said:


> Nice man. Got my signal 4 last week and have my first cook with it tomorrow. Throwing a couple of 10 pound pork shoulders on the WSM. Also my first cook on the WSM, so I'm pretty pumped! Really wanted boston butts but after checking 4 local supermarkets, all I could get was the picnic roast.
> Not sure if you configured your signal 4 yet, but I had to update the firmware initially and it took a while.



Tracking# says mine will be here tomorrow along with the new MES440s. I have a busy day tomorrow! Thanks for the heads up on the firmware update. Leaving on Tues for Disney but I plan to get at least one smoke in before we leave. I'm thinking St Louis ribs sausage. When I get back definitely doing a shoulder or butt.


----------



## Lap (Oct 3, 2019)

Flashpoint said:


> Tracking# says mine will be here tomorrow along with the new MES440s. I have a busy day tomorrow! Thanks for the heads up on the firmware update. Leaving on Tues for Disney but I plan to get at least one smoke in before we leave. I'm thinking St Louis ribs sausage. When I get back definitely doing a shoulder or butt.


Enjoy the mouse house :)


----------



## Flashpoint (Oct 3, 2019)

Lap said:


> Enjoy the mouse house :)


He's no friend of mine, more like a bank robber :P


----------

